#  > LICHT FORA >  > LICHT FORUM - FOTO'S >  >  Mijn dimmer + switch

## Mark

Ik zag al die mooie dimmercity's ik denk ik gooi mijn dimmer + 2 switch kanalen online!



Mark

----------


## Delirium crew

Kijk , dat kan natuurlijk ook.<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

Alleen zou ik dat niet willen aansluiten op Lowlands etc.<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## Bats

Spulleke

----------


## crazydj16

Duidelijk geen rotzooi<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

grtz

-----------------------
konnie danse' darom  doek techniek
MSN: osseweye@bart.nl

----------


## Rob

hoeveel heb je daar nou voor betaalt lijkt me wel vet duur of niet ik zou dat ook wel willen hebben.<img src=icon_smile_shock.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_approve.gif border=0 align=middle>

Rob v.d. Molen
Drive-in Breaktime

----------


## Stijn Vanstiphout

Flashlight of VLPS?

mvg,


Stijn Vanstiphout,
SVD, Klank & Licht & LVL Audio-Visueel
België

Stijn.Vanstiphout@pandora.be ook op MSN

----------


## Rv

Vind het wel spijtig dat zo'n dure apparatuur nog niet in een flightcase zit <img src=icon_smile_angry.gif border=0 align=middle> ... dat is toch zeker een must hoor...

____
Rv.

----------


## Fritz

> citaat:Vind het wel spijtig dat zo'n dure apparatuur nog niet in een flightcase zit  ... dat is toch zeker een must hoor...



Ik denk dat 'ie weinig geld overheeft na deze toch al zo grote investering <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

Fritz

----------


## -Bart-

wow, wat zijn de spec's ??

B.Sliggers

----------


## Mark

Men nemen een houten plankie, een wasmachinesnoer, 2 maal combinatie opbouw (nieuw!) en een oude dimmer uit een stoffighoekje van de werkplaats + WCD enkelvoudig (uit hetzelfde hoekje).

Uit het draadvak pak je 3 kleurendraad en klein stukje pvc voor de overbruggingen.

En alles aansluiten, vastschroeven, vader even lief aankijken (voor het gratis meenemen uit het magazijn) en draaien maar!

Mark

----------


## Fritz

> citaat:--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Men neme een houten plankie, een wasmachinesnoer, 2 maal combinatie opbouw en een oude dimmer uit een stoffighoekje van de werkplaats + WCD enkelvoudig (uit hetzelfde hoekje).
> 
> Uit het draadvak pak je 3 kleurendraad en klein stukje pvc voor de overbruggingen.
> 
> En alles aansluiten, vastschroeven, vader even lief aankijken (voor het gratis meenemen uit het magazijn) en draaien maar!



Goed bezig!! Het lijkt zo makkelijk he, maar ondertussen <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

Fritz

----------


## djdabounce

Ik heb het ff geprobeert om 'm na te maken maar dit is onmogelijk!!!!
Hoeveel weken ben je bezig geweest om alleen het ontwerp te maken van deze superlichtdoos?


s'Avonds zijn ze mooier.

----------


## Ward

Als je leeftijd in je profiel klopt vind ik dit foto'tje wel een heel zielige vertoning. Ook al is het voor hobby.

Groet,
Ward

Intervisual Laser Productions

-=(no link? see profile)=-

----------


## Dj Cross

ik vind het wel humor, eens een keer niet alleen maar van die serieuse foto's <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## movinghead

Ik vind het wel lef dat je dit post...
Je bent hier tenminste zoals je bent...
En doet je niet meer voor dan dat je bent...

HULDE!....

en 

RESPECT!....

-----In het theater willen we leven zien, in het leven theater-----
                 -----Jules Renard-----

----------


## DJ_Robin

Beetje Jammer,

meer wil ik er niet over zeggen (behalve dat je tegen woordig dimmertjes hebt van 200 / 250 eurotjes is toch ff wat beter denk ik 
!!!!!)

mzzl

Pioneer DJ Equipment
if you only want the best !!!!!

----------


## Mark

Sjonge jonge wat zijn we weer serieus.

Ja, ik ben 22 dus???

Ik gebruik dit "plankje" 2 keer per jaar om een prikkabel te dimmen en een mushroom en moonflowertje mee aan en uit te schakelen. Dan ga ik dus geen dimmer/switchpak kopen. Ik snap best dat jullie gewend zijn met laser (Ward) en andere mooie spullen te werken (heb ik ook gedaan bij prof. drive-in-show). Maar dit is voor mij ruim voldoende om mijn lampjes te kunnen schakelen. Ik snap niet dat alles altijd meteen moet worden afgezeken...

En dit voor de mensen die het nog niet doorhadden... Deze post is ook een beetje als geintje bedoeld.

p.s. Dit is veiliger dan met kroonsteentjes en andere knutsels te schakelen!

Mark

----------


## ZaNyDu

> citaat.s. Dit is veiliger dan met kroonsteentjes en andere knutsels te schakelen!



hmm.. ik hou altijd gewoon die 2 losse afgeknipte draadjes tegen elkaar aan <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle> werkt perfect <img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## DJ_Robin

Tsja ,

toevallig heeft m'n broertje net een schakelpaneeltje gehaald voor zijn lichteffekies en dat heeft hem 45 eurotjes gekost. 1x 230 volt in
8x 230 volt uit DMV euroconnectors (dat dan een nadeel maar als je er maar 2x per jaar gebruik van maakt moet dat toch kunnen)zit zelfs een zekering in en een thermobeveiliging. En het is 19" 1he dus je ken het eventueel in een kissie bouwen

lijstje als je jouw "switch dim pack" nieuw maakt.
2x contact/schakel doos opbouw EU. 7.50
1x Dimmer (vangaande geen halogeen) EU. 12.56
1x contactdoos opbouw EU. 2.10
3x 10 m instalatiedraad(kleinere verpakking is er niet) E. 28,- 

EU. 50,16

ken je toch beter ff een schakel paneeltje halen bij de electroboer.
staat ook gelijk wat netter.

en toen ik net begon had ik ook niet veel klussen 3/4 per jaar en hab ik gelijk maar in goed spul geinvesteerd zodat ik als er wat zou gebeuren niet aansprakelijk ben (ben jij nu wel) en het je een hoop geld scheelt dan als je eerst het een koopt en dan het ander omdat het toch niet echt handig blijkt te zijn.

M.V.G


Pioneer DJ Equipment
if you only want the best !!!!!

----------


## Rv

Allé jongens, was een toffe grap, begin nou weer niet hé ...

____
Rv.

----------


## Stijn Vanstiphout

grrr.... Z**k toch niet... zie de humor er even van in!!

mvg,


Stijn Vanstiphout,
SVD, Klank & Licht & LVL Audio-Visueel
België

Stijn.Vanstiphout@pandora.be ook op MSN

----------


## FiëstaLj

Dj robin smijt anders aardig wat meters truss, scans, par's, effecten, etc.. op die 2 manfrotto's.. (bron=je site)

Als we toch gaan muggeziften..

Maar wij hebben LEM, bezoek de site

----------


## ZaNyDu

DJ_robin

ja.. en nou ff zoals t echt is:

2x contact/schakel doos opbouw EU. --&gt; lag nog in de schuur, gebruikte toch niemand --&gt; 0 euro

1x Dimmer (vangaande geen halogeen) EU. --&gt; pa moest een nieuwe lamp hebben, had dimmmer over --&gt; 0 euro

1x contactdoos opbouw EU. --&gt; bij t groot-vuil gevonden --&gt; 0 euro

instalatiedraad EU. --&gt; lag in de schuur nog wel 5 meter snoer --&gt; 0 euro

totaal = 0+0+0+0= 0 euro! kan ie mooi die 45 euro bij zn mushroompjuh leggen..
kan je natuurlijk wel zeggen dat je t toch een keer had moeten kopen, maar dat heeft die mark tenminste geen geld gekost..

en mark hoeft geen 8X230 volt te schakelen zoals hij al zei.. 2 keer 230 en 1 dimmer is genoeg, dus ik snap niet waarom je zo moeilijk doet dj_robin..

het is toch grappig bedoeld na al die dimmercity's!

----------


## Fritz

> citaat:En dit voor de mensen die het nog niet doorhadden... Deze post is ook een beetje als geintje bedoeld.



Ik dacht eigenlijk dat iedereen dit wel doorhad, maar niet dus...

Fritz

----------


## Mark

Mijn vader heeft installatie bedrijf dus dan blijft er weleens wat liggen...

Maareh, DJ Robin heel erg leuk zo'n schakelkastje met eurootjes op de achterkant. maar die zijn NIET geaard! En een Mushroom moet je dus wel aarden omdat je (ik tenminste) anders gigantische plop krijg bij aan en uitschakelen.

Is dus veiliger dan zo'n kastje dus dat is vette onzin wat je zit te praten.

Dit schakelplankje is 6 jaar geleden gemaakt maar gebruik het nog steeds omdat ik over paar weken toch voor het laatst ga draaien en met mijn drive-innetje stop.

De personen waarvan ik commentaar dus wel kan hebben zien de lol er gelukkig van in.<img src=icon_smile_approve.gif border=0 align=middle>

p.s. Nu zijn jullie zeker wel benieuwd naar de rest van de app. <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

Mark

----------


## Powerlight TD

Tjongejonge....Het is toch niet te geloven...
Iedereen gooit een fotootje online van hun dimmercity's en menig iemand is te geil om een reactie te plaatsen...Haalt Mark ff een goeie grap uit en krijgt meteen de meeste postings van mensen die ook nog serieus proberen om dit fotootje eens door de slijk te halen...sorry hoor, maar gezien JOU leeftijd Ward, had ik toch niet zo'n opmerking verwacht van zo'n professioneel ingesteld iemand..!!
<img src=icon_smile_shock.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_shock.gif border=0 align=middle>



Don't try that at home...

Michel Tenhage 
Techniek & Realisatie

----------


## maarten

> citaat:
> 
> p.s. Nu zijn jullie zeker wel benieuwd naar de rest van de app. <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>



hmm disco lichies met tl starters 
marquant boxen 

zit ik er dicht bij ??

----------


## DJ_Robin

hey weet niet wat voor euro-tjes jij hebt maar ik heb gewoon geaarde hoor !!!!!!

die manfrotto's waren volgen de verhuurder geschikt voor dat gewicht dus dan ga ik ervan uit dat dat ook zo is.

maar ja he het is wat anders als een dimmercity ken je er voor mij ook zo een maken ?

MZZL

Pioneer DJ Equipment
if you only want the best !!!!!

----------


## Roland

Soms is dit nog de beste oplossing voor in de verhuur. Als je aan een paar mongolen apparatuur verhuurt ga je geen complete stuurtafel neerzetten. Op deze manier is de kans het kleinst dat er iets mis gaat.

----------


## Rob

Kun je nagaan dat je na z`n ( leuke ) posting zulk achterlijk gezeik kan hebben. ik vond het gewoon leuk en dan zijn er weer een paar lui die de posting vernaaien. 


Rob v.d. Molen
Drive-in Breaktime

----------


## DJ_Robin

ik was toen op dit gebied zeker nog niet bekent was het 2e feest dat we gaven we hebben toen gezegt wat we wouden en dit is er toen neergezet. Nu weet ik ook wel dat je gewichts berekening moet doen en je truss maar een bepaald aantal meters mag overbruggen.

En inderdaad in de verhuur geef je liever iets simpels mee als iets moeilijks waar je storingen mee krijgt. Maar daarom ben je geen verhuurbedrijf. je verhuurt aan mensen die er soms helemaal geen verstand van hebben en dan moet jij zorgen dat het safe is.

dus ik weet niet hoe jij dat doet maar ik geef geen te ligte statieven mee aan iemand die nog nooit of heel weing in deze sector heeft gewerkt.

Pioneer DJ Equipment
if you only want the best !!!!!

----------


## DJ_Robin

hey Mark ik moet ff een excus maken tegenover jou,

ik had niet gezien dat je ging stoppen met je drive-in.
Dan vind ik het ook niet raar dat je geen nieuw schakelpaneel koopt maar gewoon nog ffies doorgaat met dat zelfbouw dingetje.

nogmaals mijn excuss,

Robin

Pioneer DJ Equipment
if you only want the best !!!!!

----------


## Mark

Excusses aanvaard, maar voortaan eerst alles even lezen.

- Als je die tekst boven de foto leest dan zag je dat het als geintje bedoeld is.
- In posting daarna zie je dat ie gratis was.

En die eurootjes van jouw weet ik nu welke je bedoeld, ik dacht dat je die platte stekkers bedoelde, maar zijn dus van die computer voeding dingen. Sorry dat ik ook zo reageerde maar werd ff niet goed van dat gezeik.

Maar door dit soort akties posten andere mensen (collega's) dus niet zo snel hun foto's. Het intresseerd mij helemaal niets wat jullie ervan vinden zolang ik maar weet dat het veilig (etc. etc.) is en er voor mij knap genoeg uitziet. Maar beginnende drive-in-showtjes met jongens van jaartje of 13 - 14 jaar krijgen dan meteen lading commentaar over zich heen terwijl ze een geweldige avond draaien met die spullen hebben gehad! Je kent dat misschien wel, 6 uur bezig met opbouwen en alles klaarzetten voor het feest van je zusje/broertje. Iedereen leuke avond gehad, ouders tevreden dat niet iedereen aan die stereo zat en over de muziek zat te zeuren. Jij blij want je hebt samen met je maat 50 piek verdiend en leuke avond gehad. Dan post je trots je foto's hier en dan wordt je afgezeken. Dit geld niet voor mij hoor maar als straks iemand van de omschrijving van net iets post, reageer dan even wat vriendelijker/positiever.

Dank u

Mark

----------


## Destiny

> citaat:
> Ik vind het wel lef dat je dit post...
> Je bent hier tenminste zoals je bent...
> En doet je niet meer voor dan dat je bent...
> 
> HULDE!....
> 
> en 
> 
> ...



Zal ik mijn drive-in foto's eens posten, da's pas lef  :Smile: 

_________________________________
Sander (DJ Jip)
MSN: destinygemert@hotmail.com

_Zoek en gij zult vinden... vind gij niet dan is het zoek!_

----------


## Destiny

Enne... Mark.... helemaal mee eens wat je zegt... Zo is ieder ook eens begonnen!

_________________________________
Sander (DJ Jip)
MSN: destinygemert@hotmail.com

_Zoek en gij zult vinden... vind gij niet dan is het zoek!_

----------


## maarten

hoezo is dat lef destiny ???

----------


## movinghead

Dat vraag ik me ook af ja....
Ik heb net je site bekeken.... leg uit.....

-----In het theater willen we leven zien, in het leven theater-----
                 -----Jules Renard-----

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

Als deze dimmercity kapot gaat is het een kwestie van een soldeerboutje pakken en even maken, kun je van die prof. apparatuur met weet ik veel wat er allemaal in niet zeggen <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>. Dus wat dat betrefd lopen die kleine drive-ins qua zekerheid toch beter <img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle> 

PS: Kzal voor de duidelijkheid er nog even bijzeggen dat dit geen serieuze post is!

Greetz, *Dee*jaysOnly (iCe)

----------


## FiëstaLj

Denk niet dat marc veel gesoldeerd heeft in zijn dimmer...

Maar wij hebben LEM, bezoek de site

----------


## Mark

Het is Mark met een k...

Maar inderdaad niet aan gesoldeerd, ik weet niet hoe jij het aansluit, maar ik heb genoeg aan een schroevendraaier en knip/strip-tangetje.

Mark

----------


## FiëstaLj

owh sorry mark...

Maar idd zo'n dingen doe je niet door te solderen..

Maar wij hebben LEM, bezoek de site

----------


## ralph

tip1: leuk voor thuis

tip2: ook niet 1x per jaar meenemen op een klusje

tip3: post nog ff wat meer van dit soort dingen, in tijden niet zoveel gelachen

tip4: niet boos worden, ik heb echt gelachen en vindt echt dat je je de eerste drie tips ter harte zou moeten nemen!

owja tip 5: gebruik voortaan tenminste adereindhulsjes als je zoiets in mekaar knutselt

Ralph,
Sounddesigner

----------


## Mark

Deze post was bedoelt om te lachen dus dat maakt me echt niet uit 

Maar wat zijn adereindhulsjes?

Mark

----------


## dobias

dit zijn aderhulzen

dobias vink

dobi sound&light

----------


## Stijn Vanstiphout

ja, en ik ben er nog steeds een absolute tegenstander van...
Vertinnen rulezz nog steeds...

mvg,


Stijn Vanstiphout,
SVD, Klank & Licht & LVL Audio-Visueel
België

Stijn.Vanstiphout@pandora.be ook op MSN

----------


## Jeroen

KIJK! Dat zijn kwaliteit dimmers,... en dan nog met schakelaar ook!

Word tijd dat Nico Swinkels weer es langs komt

Groeten,
Jeroen

&lt;-= Site is geupdate  -=&gt;

----------


## MiniMe

Word ie ook in andere kleuren gemaakt??
Mzzales!

"Als we voor al die files nou eens 'n locomotief zetten!"

----------


## MiniMe

groen zou nmlk ook leuk zijn!
misschien busje verf ---&gt;gamma, praxis, karwij?

"Als we voor al die files nou eens 'n locomotief zetten!"

----------


## -Bart-

> citaat:ja, en ik ben er nog steeds een absolute tegenstander van...
> Vertinnen rulezz nog steeds...



Vertinnen sucks bigtime (om maar ff met jouw woorden te spreken).

Waar ik werk is vertinnen gewoonweg verboden. Tin is niet stabiel in de tijd. Tin in instalatiewerk is al helemaal taboe. Het gaat rotten na een jaar of 5. Ik ben nog nooit een falende krimp verbinding tegen gekomen. Daartegenover staan tientallen net-niet-goed-genoeg-contact-verbindingen van tin.

B.Sliggers

----------


## Stijn Vanstiphout

Wel, dan ben ik toch al heel wat losgelaten krimp'jes tegengekomen. En nee, die had ik niet zelf gezet (ik zet die zooi trouwens helemaal niet). Toch erg vreemd waarom men dan nog geen audiomulti's, Jacks, XLR's... e.d. met schroefverbindingen produceert... Om nog maar te wijgen van de binnenkant van talloze apparaten, printplaten blablabla...

mvg,


Stijn Vanstiphout,
SVD, Klank & Licht & LVL Audio-Visueel
België

Stijn.Vanstiphout@pandora.be ook op MSN

----------


## -Bart-

Toch beargumenteer je niet waarom vertind wel goed zou zijn. 
Ik ben in m'n leven al heel wat losse moerjes tegen gekomen, maar dat bewijst nog niet dat de bout-moer verbinding waardeloos is.

Het is helemaal niet vreemd waarom er nauwelijks schroef verbindingen in connectoren en zo worden toe gepast. 
Tin legeringen als *inter-metalische verbinding* zijn namelijk superieur. 
Tin legeringen als *contact materiaal* zijn waardeloos.

Nu jij weer

B.Sliggers

----------


## moderator

Eej Bart...
Mag dit in het technische forum?


Moderator J&H Licht en Geluid Fora

----------


## -Bart-

oeps, ik draaf een beetje door.

B.Sliggers

----------


## maarten

ja bart, zo als wel meer mensen op dit forum

----------


## Waypoint

lololol

Ik heb dus ook zo'n ding maar dan een houtenbusje met 3*2 lichtschakelaars met overal een controle lampje boven..... (aan de voorkant v/d/ kubus) en aan de achterkant v/d/ kubus heb ik de stopcontacten.... kost 0 EURO (alleen ff bij m'n pa zeuren........)
En het werkt perfect...

GREETZZZZZ

PS. ik ben ook zo'n kereltje van 15 met kleine drive in......en je hebt helemaal gelijk van dat afzeiken iedereen moet ergens beginnen!!

----------

